# Ice Cream Pudding Recipe



## kleenex (Dec 22, 2013)

You won’t believe how easy it is to make this delicious ice cream pudding!

Only TWO ingredients folks


----------



## cave76 (Dec 22, 2013)

The recipe sounds great. But Haagen-Dazs would never stick around long enough to make even a simple recipe!


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2013)

I would use an ice cream that is higher in fat and less pumped in air.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2013)

Addie said:


> I would use an ice cream that is higher in fat and less pumped in air.


In general? Or is the Haagen-Dazs in your neck of the woods full of air and low in fat?


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> In general? Or is the Haagen-Dazs in your neck of the woods full of air and low in fat?



We have two local creameries that make far superior ice cream. No air and a much higher fat content.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2013)

Addie said:


> We have two local creameries that make far superior ice cream. No air and a much higher fat content.



No air at all? That's what makes ice cream soft enough to scoop; without it, it's as hard as a rock.

What is the fat content at those creameries?


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> No air at all? That's what makes ice cream soft enough to scoop; without it, it's as hard as a rock.
> 
> What is the fat content at those creameries?



I don't know what the fat content is, but the one at Richardson's is so creamy. And yes, it is difficult to scoop. But that is all right with me. It doesn't go soft in the freezer like some national brands I have bought. And the temp in my freezer is 0ºF. Whenever Spike has to work up on the North Shore, he will go out of his way to go get their ice cream. Some for him and some for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2013)

Addie said:


> I don't know what the fat content is...



So the reason you said it has a much higher fat content is...?


----------

